# And yet another Is this ready?  I think it is (photo)



## Surfanarchist (Oct 19, 2021)

This is a Fast42 Gorilla Cookies auto thats about 8 weeks old.  Is see amber so im thinking its GTG but id like some opinions from the experienced.  What do you all think?


----------



## pute (Oct 19, 2021)

IMO you have a week to 10 days to go.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 19, 2021)

pute said:


> IMO you have a week to 10 days to go.


Yes sir, this man knows


----------



## Surfanarchist (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Surfanarchist (Oct 19, 2021)

Roger that.  Thanks.


----------



## sharonp (Oct 19, 2021)

I have grown that it is nice weed. I have some seeds waiting for the grow light to be free.


----------



## Surfanarchist (Oct 19, 2021)

It's been a well behaved plant.  Lots of heavy buds but no more than 18" tall.

It makes sense that it needs more time as it's only at eight weeks but I see a lot of amber trichomes, maybe 10%.  Is this just due to the strain cause I thougt it might be ready.  What am I missing here?


----------



## pute (Oct 19, 2021)

I don't see what you see.  But a closer look would help.


----------



## Surfanarchist (Oct 19, 2021)

Yea, a better pic would help.  Perhaps what I see as amber is just off white.  I cant look every day but come Friday I'll check again and get a higher magnification pic.  Thanks for the help all.


----------



## pute (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## sharonp (Oct 20, 2021)

Surfanarchist said:


> It's been a well behaved plant.  Lots of heavy buds but no more than 18" tall.
> 
> It makes sense that it needs more time as it's only at eight weeks but I see a lot of amber trichomes, maybe 10%.  Is this just due to the strain cause I thougt it might be ready.  What am I missing here?


The plant I had didn't yield a lot, but it is some strong weed. I ended up wrapping the plant around the stakes instead of just bending it over,


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 20, 2021)

wait 2 weeks to 10 days


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 20, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> wait 2 weeks to 10 days


But no more than 10 days  LOL


----------



## Surfanarchist (Oct 20, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> wait 2 weeks to 10 days



Got it.  Which ever gets here first!


----------

